# 4th Annual Next Generation Leadership Summit for Public Safety Professionals



## HB7220PD (Dec 23, 2006)

*LEADERSHIP TRAINING OPPORTUNITY!

FITCHBURG STATE UNIVERSITY
4th Annual Next Generation Leadership Summit for Public Safety Professionals

Fitchburg, MA- Our goal is to introduce you to new leadership skills and tools. These will lead to new perspectives in your profession that help you to create change in your organization and career path. This Summit is a collaboration between local police departments, state and private/public safety agencies and Fitchburg State University.

You will participate in six leadership seminars and get individualized coaching regarding Assessment Center guidelines and success strategies.

Go to the following link to obtain additional information, seminar descriptions, and registration form: http://www.fitchburgstate.edu/acade...al-studies/next-generation-leadership-summit/

Registrations are due by May 19th, 2014

On-Campus Housing is available

Cost: $695.00 (On Campus Housing)
$495.00 (Commuter)

Contact us at 978-665-3636 or [email protected]

"In 17 years of training for this job, I have never been to a training this relevant and educational. This is the best training, by far, I have attended. Thank you!"- Cara Rossi-Cafarelli, Lieutenant of the Natick Police Department.*


----------

